# Death due to water change?.. Dead Guppy



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey all, I grabbed 8 guppies for my 55 gallon tank, and today I did a water change for the first time. as i was doing so i noticed the a guppy in a bad way. im not sure if he was like this before i started the water change or not, but i think it may have had to do with the water change.

the guppys have been in the tank since sunday, so maybe i changed the water to soon.

anyway, Long story short, i was proforming a water change, i made sure the filters where running, did the normal checks, and as i do so i noticed one of the guppies laying flat on the bottom, his gills still moving, one of the females nipping at him, I quicky scoped him up in a net and put him in a breeder box, so the others couldnt harass him but by then it was to late and he died about 2 minutes after i moved him. Im sad because he was the prettiest in the tank.

I checked my water parameters after the death they are as fallows.

PH 7.8
Temp 78-79%
Amonina 0.1 (went up i suspect it was from the new fish additions)
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 5 or less.

I havent checked the hardness, the guppies where aclimatized for about an hour so they should have adjusted acordingly.

Any ideas on the sudden death? do you think he was shocked to death from the water change? all the others look in good shape and arnt acting out of the ordinary.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
my opinion is ....it was a dodgy guppy to begin with.
none of the others died,so i'd that it was ill to begin with.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

guppies can just be delicate and the move was too stressful for the little guy?
and like willow said, he probably was already dodgy


----------



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

I guess, I watched him at the store, I thought he was a good pick, I guess not.

oh well. i shall just have to find a newer prettier one.


----------

